# [SOLVED] Jittery HD video playback



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

Hi, I have been experiencing very choppy/jittery HD video playback on my new computer which I have recently built. So far I have tried using Windows Media player, VLC player and Splash PRO. I'm not sure why I have this problem, because my specs aren't too bad:

* CPU: Intel i5 ~ 3.3 GHz
* Graphics: Gigabyte 6870 OC edition 1GB
* RAM: 4GB DDR3 ~ 1333 MHz
* SSD: 30 GB Kingston
* HDD: 1 TB Seagate SATA 3
* Sound Card: Creative Audigy 4

I thought that these specs would be sufficient to run HD videos smoothly, however they don't seem to be. It is particularly noticeable in pan shots, where it seems like the video is lagging. Strangely though when playing HD mkv, or mp4 at 1080p, the cpu usage seems to only be about 8%. I have a laptop with much lower specs (it only has a windows experience index of 3.0, as appose to 7.4 on my other computer, and it plays HD videos much smoother, without jitter, but it uses about 100% cpu. What is wrong with my computer?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

Personally, I'd hope you built that system for more than HD video, because if there were a set specification requirements for HD video, that system would flatten them.

The graphics is great and you actually have a dedicated sound card (which is more than mine, and I can play HD just fine). I'd argue HD requirements aren't actually that high.

You say you have tried different media players, have you been trying to run the same HD video file? It could be the file that is at fault.

It is likely you have, but just in case, have you downloaded all the most up-to-date drivers for your system, graphics card and sound card especially?


----------



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

I do in fact use this computer for more than just videos, and it is excellent for gaming - being able to play almost all games on max settings, with at least 60+ fps, even Crysis will run on very high settings. I do have all the latest drivers for my video card and motherboard, as well as my sound card. And all videos I play are jittery except for higher frame rate videos, such as ones I record off certain TV channels, which broadcast at 50 fps progressive. The jitter is especially noticeable when you compare digital TV playback from the computer, with an analog CRT screen. The analog screen is always much smoother. I have, however noticed that I can make the playback of any video as smooth as an analog TV if I use the up converting feature in Splash PRO, however Splash PRO doesn't support many video formats, and is therefore not very useful in solving my problem.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*



k8080 said:


> I do in fact use this computer for more than just videos, and it is excellent for gaming - being able to play almost all games on max settings, ...


Good bit of fun I bet.

---



k8080 said:


> ...The jitter is especially noticeable when you compare digital TV playback from the computer, with an analog CRT screen. The analog screen is always much smoother...


This could indicate that your monitor is to blame, but better idea to look into other causes first.

What are you trying to play the HD video from? If it is from anything other than your hard drive, say a USB drive, try moving it to your hard drive.

If the file is on your hard drive, it might not offer the transfer speed required. When you are playing the file, does the hard drive light on the system (assuming you have one), flash constantly, while the CPU usage remains low? 

I am thinking with a large hard drive it might not offer a fast enough transfer speed, or you possibly have something else going on, such as a virus or malware (tried running some scans?).

That said, if you are trying to play the video from the solid state drive, then the transfer rate isn't likely the be the issue... but still could be malware/virus.


----------



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

My monitor is an LG Flatron 23" (1950x1080 @ 60 Hz), with a 2ms response time grey to grey. I'm currently using a DVI connector as an interface between my graphics card and monitor, so I don't think the screen is to blame, because my games look smooth on it. As for where the videos are loading off - they are loading off my server (which also has a 1 TB HDD). The 1 TB HDD in my gaming computer has a transfer rate of 130 MB/s, which is more than sufficient considering the bit rate on the videos I'm trying to play is only about 40 Mb/s (which is 5 MB/s) - way under the transfer of my server HDD and my gaming HDD. I might try playing a video of my SSD, just to see if their is a noticeable difference, but I doubt it (even if my boot up is only 13 sec). As for viruses/malware causing the problem - it is possible, as this is not the first time I've had this problem on a high end system. The system I upgraded from, had pretty descent hardware in it too and the videos played just the same as they do on my new system. I have Microsoft Security Essentials installed, as well as firewall enabled which should keep the nasties out. Also why is it that my low-end laptop (which also accesses the video of my server) can play HD videos so smoothly (no jitter at all)? - it has Windows 7 as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

Run this please - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Attach zip file(s) to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

I have performed the tests you specified, and have attached the outputs to this post.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

Hi - 

DirectX reports unsigned ATI AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series video and Creative SB Audigy 4 audio drivers - 

```
[font=lucida console]
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: The file aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atiumdva.cap is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: The file ctaud2k.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: The file ctaud2k.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.  
[/font]
```
http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ctaud2k.sys
http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ati2mtag.sys

What is this start-up app?

```
[font=lucida console]egoozsrualpnsx	c:\windows\system32\dsmvoycukvkgmvtvr.dll[/font]
```
You have Skype & Live Messenger running all the time. Kill both using Task Manager or SysInternals Process Explorer and see if any difference with video.


----------



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

I have no idea what that start-up app is, although I have noticed every time I boot my computer Internet explorer seems to be opened, even though it does not appear to be - it shows up in task manager. Do you know how I can remove this start-up item? Also I doubt Skype & Live Messenger would have any affect, as they do not effect my boot time (13 sec from power button press) and they don't use any CPU. In fact my CPU usage rarely goes over 40%. I will try this though - but if my computer is affected by two simple programs then it is probably time for me to make another upgrade.


----------



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

UPDATE: I tried playing a blu ray video without windows messenger & skype open, and it is still jittery. The actual video is only using 3% of the CPU though - which is about normal I suppose. The problem with the jitter I'm getting is it is so consistent - it isn't spiky, but it is constant - so the video just isn't smooth flowing (would this be because the video I'm watching is only 25 fps?) But then again when I watch a blu ray on my laptop it is very smooth even though it is the same one (yet my laptop uses 100% of it's CPU) - because it is only a single core and is very old. Is it possible that older hardware will run blu ray's better?

NOTE: I did a little experiment where I started the same video on both computers at once (A is laptop and B is games pc). The A started after B, as it took longer to load the video, however after about 5 minutes the laptop was in front of the games-pc, which means that the video on my laptop is playing faster (or smoother) than what my games-pc is doing. The hardware in my games-pc must be having a hard time playing the video, or it wouldn't get behind, but what I don't understand is why the CPU load is so low.

Also with the strange .dll file in the startup - I tried to delete it but it would not delete. Also when I did try internet explorer seems to have popped up in the task manager again. By the way I don't use IE, I use Chrome, and I know when internet explorer has been opened cause the "Getting started" dialog appears (but without the actual browser).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*



k8080 said:


> I have no idea what that start-up app is, although I have noticed every time I boot my computer Internet explorer seems to be opened, even though it does not appear to be - it shows up in task manager. Do you know how I can remove this start-up item? ....


Hi - 

I suggest that you have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst.

Please follow these steps - NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## k8080 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Jittery HD video playback*

I have solved my video play back problem. I discovered a codec pack, called the "Smooth Video Pack". This codec pack increases the video frame rate by injecting frames, which are calculated to make the motion smooth, without blur or jitter. This process is similar to what high end televisions use, such as Motionflow, supported by Sony BRAVIA televisions. Now I can watch full HD at 60 fps, instead of 25 fps.


----------

